# Hunting Leases



## sucks-2-bu (Aug 21, 2003)

I lost my place to hunt, I have hunted there for 11 years anyone know of any place to lease in illinois?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

sucks 2 b u....I couldn't help it  , but you should check with some local farmers with good tree claims and ask them if they are willing to lease the hunting right's to it...that's where I would start


----------

